# Can someone recommend timber for keezer build?



## Bats (24/7/13)

I have all the bits and pieces to start building a Keezer from a chest freezer.

The keezer will be spray painted mat black and I intend on staining a nice bit of timber for the collar with 4 taps.

Can anyone recommend a specific kind of timber that would look good stained?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/13)

Any decent hardwood.....Ironbark is my fav

If you got $$$$ then walnut......or some Toona Ciliata


----------



## Edak (24/7/13)

I used pine and stained and glossed it up. Looks great IMO


----------



## Bats (24/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Any decent hardwood.....Ironbark is my fav
> 
> If you got $$$$ then walnut......or some Toona Ciliata


Any idea on what sort of price difference between these timbers?

How much will I be looking at for timber to do an average size 200L freezer?


----------



## breakbeer (24/7/13)

Oak has a really nice grain (well the piece I'm looking at does) & looks bloody awesome stained

I'm making a top for my portable keg system & just salvaged a scrap piece of American Oak that will be stained black next week. I'll post some pics to show the result


----------



## Bats (24/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> Oak has a really nice grain (well the piece I'm looking at does) & looks bloody awesome stained
> 
> I'm making a top for my portable keg system & just salvaged a scrap piece of American Oak that will be stained black next week. I'll post some pics to show the result


Awesome. Look forward to seeing pics. I want something with a nice grain in it.


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/7/13)

I've just used some hardwood and it come out tops. It was cheap and I'm pretty happy with it.... here's some pics to give you an idea.


----------



## punkin (24/7/13)

Looks like Meranti AF. Nice cheap timber but be aware it's a slash and burn rainforest timber and carries some ecological weight if you choose to purchase


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/7/13)

Oregon/Douglas Fir would be a great choice, you could even scrounge a bit from a demo yard or some random wood pile. The grain pattern is one of the best.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/13)

punkin said:


> Looks like Meranti AF. Nice cheap timber but be aware it's a slash and burn rainforest timber and carries some ecological weight if you choose to purchase


Sorry Punkin.......That aint Meranti....

A lot if hardwood species are light in colour like that collar.... Gum, Grey Ironbark,Tallowood,Turpentien,Box.....etc


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/7/13)

Yeah looks a bit like Vic Ash or Tas Oak, both eucalypts.

The blue and white looks too much like a North Melb guernsey, kinda spoils it.


----------



## ratchie (24/7/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Yeah looks a bit like Vic Ash or Tas Oak, both eucalypts.
> 
> The blue and white looks too much like a North Melb guernsey, kinda spoils it.


that's exactly what my first thoughts were,from when i worked as a wood machinist many years ago.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/13)

Back to OP

Aussie hard wood is the go....wont rot in a hurry


----------



## Edak (24/7/13)

like i said, cheap pine is ok.


----------



## pk.sax (24/7/13)

Did mine in pine a while ago. All pine. More pine than you can think. It was also sturdier than the freezer itself.

Looked decent imo. Not it lives with another brewer who has hopefully stained it cuz I was too lazy to.


----------



## punkin (25/7/13)

I'm no expert that's for sure.


----------



## TheCarbinator (25/7/13)

I would be using Tassie oak or Vic ash (the same thing except tas oak is grown in tas and Vic ash is grown in Vic).

Bunnings sell it as as lintel above doors and Windows for house framing.

I was looking at them the other day, they are all dressed and ready to go, you will have to pick out a good one though cos most of them have imperfections being a structural timber.


----------



## Yob (25/7/13)

Structural timber should be free from knots etc...


----------



## Edak (25/7/13)

Yob said:


> Structural timber should be free from knots etc...


And knots give great feature character.


----------



## Phoney (25/7/13)

I used pine, because I couldnt find hardwood planks at bunnings that were wide enough. So long as you seal it to prevent moisture getting in it's fine.


----------



## donburke (25/7/13)

I used 150 x 50 blackbutt with 4 coats of marine grade varnish

fixed to the freezer with silicon adhesive and also ran a bead around the join to seal it


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/13)

Edak said:


> And knots give great feature character.


The heartwood has much more character than any knot, unless of course you are talking Birdseye maple. New Guinea rosewood would look nice with a Danish oil polish.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/13)

Native Cypress Pine looks nice as well

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTBWaEZIXsK-zggyHAW7y9i6kJJ4fF37k1DzmHGVkcOkZIW3-ktNwnVPbmXVQ


----------



## newguy (25/7/13)

Look at woodworking.org for pictures of many different types of hardwood.


----------



## tateg (3/6/14)

I know I am dragging up an old thread, but does any one know where I could buy some hard wood in 180mm+ and 220mm+ widths that don't cost as much as the freezer itself !! 
I am located in north west Melbourne.


----------



## mr_wibble (4/6/14)

Bunnings redwood fence palings looked awesome sanded with just a bit of varnish.

But then they shrank, and warped, and generally stuffed up hours and hours of work.

It did look good for a few days though.






Bottom of freezer is now painted with chalkboard paint ... this made such a difference - you can't see the dents and rust


----------



## tateg (4/6/14)

Pity cause it looks good.
It has been a pain to find a nice wide plank


----------



## pedleyr (4/6/14)

That looks great, it's exactly how I want to do mine... But I'm discouraged by yours warping. Anyone with experience able to give tips to avoid that?


----------



## pk.sax (4/6/14)

Buy engineered decking timber?


----------



## breakbeer (4/6/14)

Timber laminate floor panels, the stuff that just clicks together

Easy to make that stuff look pretty awesome. My last job was at a shopfitting company & we used it all the time


----------



## spog (5/6/14)

Go with pine and stain it as a first try.
Pine is cheap and if you a mistake it's not expensive to replace,plenty of choices for different colours in .
Cheers......spog...


----------



## tateg (5/6/14)

Think I will be going pine then sticking timber look tiles to the pine, should look the goods


----------



## Tahoose (5/6/14)

All pine. Cabots cedar satin stain and varnish.

If I was more confident with my skills on the tools i would use something better, but only for the top. It would be pricey to clad the whole thing in expensive timber.


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Silky oak. Beautiful! You can grab old silky oak furniture for a couple coins at an op shop and repurpose it.


----------



## alcoadam (5/6/14)

If you can get yourself to a timber show you'll find lots of beautiful slabs for a couple hundred $....

http://www.timbershows.com.au/


----------



## Amber_Man (5/6/14)

West Australian Jarrah
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_942/gallery_10421_942_604289.jpg


----------



## neo__04 (5/6/14)

+1 for Jarrah. Made mine in jarrah, love it.


----------

